# First Field Round



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

That's darn good. :thumb:

Where was this ?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

SE Sectionals in Shepherdsville, KY


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*1st official round*

Good shooting Jay. You should be shooting with your (KY) competition tomorrow. Good luck, I know that you are capable of a really good hunter round on Sunday.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Sunday scores*

Alright JayMc, what did you shoot today? What other scores were put up in FS? Lets hear some details.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Whew, just got in the door and got my stuff put away.

I shot a 271 first 1/2 Hunter and followed it up with a 274 on the second 1/2. I ended up in first for the KY crew in AMFS. Shot with some great guys and had a lot of fun. :darkbeer: We should know the overall sectional results this week after NC and FL scores are added to the KY scores.

This was my first event so I'm mixed on how I feel about my performance.

538 field - expected a little better to be honest, but it's a good start
283 animal - I didn't miss a vital, but I didn't do well on the dots. Need to work on this a lot.
545 hunter - pretty happy with this one all things considered. I dropped some stupid points though so I need to tighten up.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*good shooting Jay*

That's good shooting. I felt that you could shoot mid forties or better today, but didn't want to jinx you by saying it in here. You and Outback Jack just need more experience shooting field and both of you will be shooting up in the rare air.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TNMAN said:


> That's good shooting. I felt that you could shoot mid forties or better today, but didn't want to jinx you by saying it in here. You and Outback Jack just need more experience shooting field and both of you will be shooting up in the rare air.


Thanks EM! That means a lot b/c I know you've got a lot of history in the field game. Are you coming over for the golden chalice in a few weeks? I'd like to shoot a round with you sometime.

I gotta shoot with Outback Jack; he's my good luck charm


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

JayMc said:


> Whew, just got in the door and got my stuff put away.
> 
> I shot a 271 first 1/2 Hunter and followed it up with a 274 on the second 1/2. I ended up in first for the KY crew in AMFS. Shot with some great guys and had a lot of fun. :darkbeer: We should know the overall sectional results this week after NC and FL scores are added to the KY scores.
> 
> ...


Well, I know NC had a 537 Field.......545 hunter (Spoon) *AND* a 539 Field.......547 hunter. Not sure about the animal round other than one of them shot 287 I believe it was. Spoon had that I think.

Good shooting. :thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Isn't Spoon a reformed chewie like me? :wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

JayMc said:


> Isn't Spoon a reformed chewie like me? :wink:


As many of us.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TANC said:


> As many of us.


Man I can't keep up. I've never even met ya'll


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Isn't Spoon a reformed chewie like me? :wink:


Yes I are.




TANC said:


> Well, I know NC had a 537 Field.......545 hunter (Spoon) *AND* a 539 Field.......547 hunter. Not sure about the animal round other than one of them shot 287 I believe it was. Spoon had that I think.
> 
> Good shooting. :thumbs_up


Close. 539 Field, 287 Animal, and a 547 Hunter good enough for 2nd in NC. Seems as though we had an impromptu Field Archery Death Match going on. It was a lot of fun.

BTW-- Great shooting man for the first time out.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Close. 539 Field, 287 Animal, and a 547 Hunter....


Yes, I caught my "slight", but it was too late to fix it. ukey:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Seems as though we had an impromptu Field Archery Death Match going on. It was a lot of fun.


We had one of those in KY. RWD032 (Ronnie) and I were neck and neck the whole way through. I was 2up after Field. He was 2up after Animal and was still up 1/2 way through Hunter. I managed to slip by him on the 2nd half of Hunter. It's a lot of fun shooting like that :darkbeer:


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Scores are now posted at www.chickasawarchery.com 
Frank


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jay and Spoon were so happy they were both sending me updates :chortle:

Congrats to both of you.....I am proud of ya :darkbeer:


----------

